# G10



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just got a G10 from Roy ... fantastic watch ... great danger of making my collection redundant!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> great danger of making my collection redundant!


Your joking right ?









Sold out of them now.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT,

The G10 is a great watch, I accidentaly showered in mine this morning









Still going strong, the water ressistance is 3atm I think. I don't normally shower in a watch even those that are 20atm. If you think about it, a CWC G10 must have some resistance to water or it would be useless in the field. I haven't seen any specs for water resistance on the G10 but it must be slash proof at least.

Darned good watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The G10's were originally just splash proof.

As they are a few years old now then they should be assumed to be NOT water resistant at all.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I might be exagerating a little - but I am very impressed with it.

Got loads of comments about the watch this morning at the office - and I thought they never noticed these things.

I am trying not to visualise Stan in the shower


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I guess I was lucky, then. I won't do it again in a hurry


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks JoT,

I keep my eyes shut, that's how I forgot about the G10 on my wrist


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan in the shower with friends back in the regiment


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

The water's a bit warmer these days, thank God























And the footware is a little more comfortable


----------



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

The G10 is lovely. Don't know why I don't wear mine more often. Such impressive curves and straight bits with that lovely curved crystal. Did they ever do a mechanical variant other than the tonneau shape?

Simon


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Please excuse my ignorance. What's a G10?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon

It is a CWC Quartz watch issued to British military - I believe the G10 comes from the form you have to fill in to get one - no doubt someone will know for sure. The latest models have a snap on back, most models for sale are the older models with a battery hatch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sargon,

As Roy has sold out of G10's, if you are interested in buying one I can mail you a link to another UK company that will sell to US residents. But, only as Roy has sold out.

The watches are genuine issue, unlike some variations that were not. A G10 would be a good addition to any watch collection, not just for those interested in mil spec watches.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Stan - it looks like a nice watch, but I'm kind of off quartz at the moment. Military watches are an interesting sub-set that I've not explored yet. Perhaps when I finally get a job. The Benrus WW2 ones look tastey too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sargon,

Having seen some of your vintage watches I'm not suprised your off quartz 

By the way, I won the Lord Elgin quartz off Watchbay. It maybe the cheapest Lord Elgin I buy but not the last, I hope.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a "De Luxe" Elgin, but not a Lord Elgin. I always wondered if that was a marketing gaff of some sort. Lord Elgin sounds classy, but the real Lord Elgin acquired quite a bit of notoriety many years back. Were the De Luxe renamed Lord, or were they two different lines?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think the name "Lord Elgin" came from Elgin's first womens watch the Lady Elgin. I guess they thought that lord was the masculine of lady, which it is in England.

Yes it probably was a marketing ploy









Darned nice watches, though.

I suspect that the Lord Elgin I won on Watchbay is an even bigger marketing ploy made by the current far eastern owners of the Elgin brand. Sad.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought that the Lord Elgin watches were the top of the line. More jeweled movements. like the Lord and King Seiko.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just shows what I know, "Bugger All".


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

So the Lord and the De Luxe models would have run concurrently?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't have an answer to your question Sargon but love that watch, just take a look at the lugs, A1. cheers fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was wrong about the Lord bit, confused







I meant that the De-Luxe was the top of the range.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's the Lord Elgin quartz. I'm a bit confused here, I tried to change the strap and I think it has fixed strap bars.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It does not have fixed bars Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy, I'll have another go with my glasses on









Handsome watch, thank you.


----------

